# Etisalat pay as you go?



## Loopylou (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I need a little advise on the best deals.

I have a Etisalat phone at the moment on monthly contract. I have my emails filtered through also as its a blackberry.

My bills average 1200 - 1500 a month which is outrageous. Im looking to go onto pay as you go for text and international calls but need help.

I would like to have all three on my handheld but not pay the ghastly prices for the trouble.

Any ideas?

Thanks 
Lou


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

180 AED unlimited blackberry service and then top up for what u use. 
90 AED 50 mb service also available, 

go to Etisilat stall.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Yah, that price seems crazy. I pay 185 for unlimited emails/internet/messaging. Then calls come off my pay as you go. Maybe 50 a month so far. 



Loopylou said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a little advise on the best deals.
> 
> ...


----------

